# Sourdough question



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got a sourdough starter going and it seems to be doing what it should . The receipt says I can store it in the fridge now if I want to as long as I feed it every few days. What do I store it in? I mixed it up in a spare glass mixing jowls but it's a little big to keep in the fridge. Can I use a Mason jar with a lid?


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

midwestmom said:


> I've got a sourdough starter going and it seems to be doing what it should . The receipt says I can store it in the fridge now if I want to as long as I feed it every few days. What do I store it in? I mixed it up in a spare glass mixing jowls but it's a little big to keep in the fridge. Can I use a Mason jar with a lid?


You don't want to put a tight lid on your sourdough, as the gas can build up and your jar can explode (I had that happen once and I cannot tell you how much fun it was to clean broken glass and sourdough out of my fridge!

:gaah:

I use a large glass jar with a clamp lid that sits loose on top (clamp undone). It lets the gas out, but keeps my sourdough from smelling like salami (and vice versa!).


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*sourdough*

I have had a sourdough sponge in my refer since the 1970's from an elderly neighbor when I was in college, she got it from her father. 
An inactive sponge will get a separation liquid at the top, sometimes even pink in color, and all activity will stop, no gassing off until you need to rejuvenate with water and flour. Pour off the liquid, put the remaining sponge in a larger glass container, add tepid water and flour, cover with cheese cloth or a towel. This will activate/feed the yeast and the CO2 will start gassing off, pour off what you need to make bread, pancakes, waffles, whatever. 
Take about 3/4 of a quart mason jar of sponge and put back in refer 'til it cools down. Cap it and this will keep indefinitely in the refer until you need some more.
Be careful not to add anything but flour and water when expanding, I have shared mine with numerous friends throughout the years, some have not taken my advice and killed the active yeast. They have added milk, sugar and other ingredients and killed it thinking this will make it better or react faster.

BB


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also keep my Sour dough in a Mason Jar in the Fridg. only I cover the mouth of the Jar with a Baggie and secure it with a Rubber Band. No unpleasant explosions or odors so far.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

When you keep it in the fridge, how often do you have to take from it?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> When you keep it in the fridge, how often do you have to take from it?


There is no set time limit, just use it when you make Sour Dough bread and replace what you use. With proper care it is possible to maintain a starter for Generations.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I keep my starter in a quart mason jar, as well. I usually put a paper towel over the top and secure it with a canning ring, or just put a lid on it slightly ajar. As long as there is enough room for air to escape, it will be fine. I also tape a piece of paper with the date on it, so I know how long it's been in the fridge. My recipe said "at least a week, but not more than 3 wks."

Btw, I got my sourdough starter and recipe from a lady who said a group of women in Nashville, Tenn., had kept it going "since the founding of Nashville." I looked it up; that would be around 150 years ago.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> I also keep my Sour dough in a Mason Jar in the Fridg. only I cover the mouth of the Jar with a Baggie and secure it with a Rubber Band. No unpleasant explosions or odors so far.


Oh, if I had only known this a few years ago! I figured the lid had to be on tight to keep the sourdough "fresh"! 

Live and learn, I guess!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> There is no set time limit, just use it when you make Sour Dough bread and replace what you use. With proper care it is possible to maintain a starter for Generations.


I got a kit at Christmas from Cultures for Health. I was afraid to start it because summer time I don't bake as much and didn't want to have to toss it. Might have to start it on a rainy day.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I really need to get off my duff and start baking with sourdough starter. Question - I grind flour and have always added vital wheat gluten. Will I still need to add it if I use sourdough starter?


----------



## mtviolet (Sep 12, 2011)

Sourdough starter can be dried or frozen for long term storage too.

to dry: mix with an equal amount of cornmeal, roll out into a thin sheet, cut into 3x3 squares and air dry.

To freeze, just put in a container and store in your freezer, thaw in the fridge.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Country Living said:


> I really need to get off my duff and start baking with sourdough starter. Question - I grind flour and have always added vital wheat gluten. Will I still need to add it if I use sourdough starter?


Generally Vital Wheat Gluten is used when you are Baking with a Flour that has a low Gluten content. Gluten is what allows your Loaf to rise into those nice light, airy Loaves. Without Gluten you still will get a nice Loaf, but it will be more "dense". If you use an all purpose Flour you should have all the Gluten you need, however if you want to, you can add extra, just don't add it to your Starter, add it to the One cup of Starter and Flour as you make your Dough, Knead and Bake as usual.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

As I said in my post, I grind my own wheat berries - hard winter wheat - for flour. I was trying to figure out, in the case of an event and for some weird reason I ran out of vital wheat gluten, if the sourdough starter would compensate. 

Is anyone grinding flour and using sourdough starter? Are you adding vital wheat gluten?


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I went to make a 3rd loaf today (still working on rise time to get a decent looking loaf) and the starter was completely covered in grey and white fuzz. Ugg. I know it's easy to begin again and this is why doing this now instead of waiting until a time I might HAVE to know how to do this, but it was still a little depressing.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Ugg!! Second batch moldy! Can someone give any suggestions of what I'm doing wrong? Five days starting and no problems. Make 1 batch of bread on day five. Receipe says to feed again and leave out before putting in fridge. That's where it all goes wrong.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

midwestmom said:


> Ugg!! Second batch moldy! Can someone give any suggestions of what I'm doing wrong? Five days starting and no problems. Make 1 batch of bread on day five. Receipe says to feed again and leave out before putting in fridge. That's where it all goes wrong.


When I use my starter, I mix with water (or every 3rd time, potato water), add 3 cups of flour and let sit out overnight. Next morning, I scoop out about a pint of the mix and refrigerate. Maybe you're leaving it out too long, or using bowls/utensils that are not completely clean.

Btw, yeast is on most surfaces, so you can make your own starter by just mixing up liquid and flour and letting it sit till it "ferments" and smells like beer.


----------

